# Question for Liu



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

while making your stealth corners what lights did you start off with for the version 1's


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i started off with version 1 because that was the hot item before nis knacks d/c then i had my own idea and made the v2

why do u ask ?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

liu... what he asked was "what are the original lights u use to make the stealth v1's?

answer >> crystal clear corners from the sunny (JDM).

these are used for both v1 and v2... they are just painted a different way.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

yes thank you... because i used some crappy ones and got them in there now with the halos and they look like arse...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> liu... what he asked was "what are the original lights u use to make the stealth v1's?
> 
> answer >> crystal clear corners from the sunny (JDM).
> 
> these are used for both v1 and v2... they are just painted a different way.


oops sorry thanks for the reply dag..


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Liu..

..are you still selling the JDM Crystal Corners?? ..or are they discontinued like the Stealth Corners??

..I'd like to get the JDM Crystal Corners & make my own Stealth Corners.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i still sell the jdm crystal corners... blazin if u do a good job u might have a job offer through me.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i would also like to buy some of these corners...


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

now maybe for a few more questions... what type of paint did you use and what was the process that you went through... i dont want to mess up on something that i am going to spend almost $80 on...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what we did is that we used the oven method that was explained by gimp somewhere on the forums u hafta search for it i dont know the exact link. the paint used is plastikote satin black super enamel and we did about 6-8 coats.. dont do it heavy coats or it will start dripping .


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wish i had some cash, i wanna try an experiment with a set of these.........


.....you wouldnt happen to have like, dead or damaged heads or corners would ya? dont wanna ruin a good set if this doesnt work out....


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

ok did you have to sand anything down or do anything of that matter? also, when you sealed them back up how did you do this... i have been getting moisture in the ones i have now...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i still sell the jdm crystal corners... blazin if u do a good job u might have a job offer through me.



Cool..sounds good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> ok did you have to sand anything down or do anything of that matter? also, when you sealed them back up how did you do this... i have been getting moisture in the ones i have now...


i didnt hafta sand anything... or anything like that i jes paint.

when i sealed it up i used the same glue that came with the stock corners u jes really have to press really hard with your hands when the glue is warm and like heat it up and such and jes keep doing that till u feel it sealed enough tightly if not then u can use clear silcone and light bead around the edges.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

alright... sweetness... thanks man


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

np so when should i expect the orders ?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

whenever i round up the $80 i shall be ordering.... shouldnt be too long... being it only $80


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome ! keep an eye out though.. soon we will have an option for express shipping !


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

how long will it be until this is available and how much more will it cost?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Anyone who was interested in making there own stealth corners check out the group buy for crystal clears...


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

liu, when will the stealth corners be avail again?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not sure. we are hoping sometimes soon if we can get someone else to test out making them.


----------

